# John Deere 1025R Sidewalk machine.



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Was looking around here today and seems to be a lot of talk about sidewalk operations going on lately. Thought id share my setup with you guys. (looks to be the same as Mark O) Just picked this rig up about 3 weeks ago and now all our snow has melted. Was 55 degrees yesterday. Its a 2015 Deere 1025R. I have a cozy cab with a few modifications I did to it during the install. I built a metal plate under the seat and behind the seat cause cozy cab just sends a rubber mat to put back there. I added tractor cab insulation on top of the plates and under the seat before I bolted the seat back in. I then made a wrap with the tractor insulation for around the steering column to quiet down the engine noise. Then when the side panels where off I added some foam insulation in behind the firewall by the fuse panel area. I added on to the headliner switch area and put in a radio and speakers. I'm really happy with the outcome of the cab and I would really recommend anyone to make that wrap around the steering column..it really cut the noise down. Has not been cold enough yet to test the heater but I hope it works good. So I bought the tractor, cab, loader and 60" mower with it. I kept my JD 60 broom and erskine blower from my previous machine. The blower is a 50" erskine that was originally for a toro front mount that I converted to a deere quick hitch system. I really like the blower compared to deeres. The broom is what I use the most for snow. I bought a box blade for the rear so I could back right up to doors to pull snow away but I don't like how far out the back it is. Took it off for now till I come up with something else ( like the homemade expandable) Ive only used it for about 2 hours on a light dusting we had the other day and I had fun! Anyways here's some pics.

First day I picked it up. Had to plow open some sidewalks from drifting. Cab and front pto were not in yet so had to use the loader. 


Mounting the cab onto the machine



Heater


Radio build



And the machine itself.




And this is the old machine it replaced....I think it will be a much better choice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a similar size deere 4100 which is much older but it has been great. I can get into the tightest spots.
The cab is hard shell with fabric doors but there is a heater and wiper ect. The quick hitch setup gives us a blower blade and sweeper which is swapped very easily. The tractor services a mall with alot of walks, and once plowed he loads up an epoke drop salter trailer and traces the route salting it. Not having the salter onboard does sometimes make it hard but he hand salts with bins near the entrances if needed till he returns with salter trailer.
New green paint sure is nice


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*deere4100*

forgot to attach pic but I think they are very close in size.

yours is really nice.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;2124591 said:


> I have a similar size deere 4100 which is much older but it has been great. I can get into the tightest spots.
> The cab is hard shell with fabric doors but there is a heater and wiper ect. The quick hitch setup gives us a blower blade and sweeper which is swapped very easily. The tractor services a mall with alot of walks, and once plowed he loads up an epoke drop salter trailer and traces the route salting it. Not having the salter onboard does sometimes make it hard but he hand salts with bins near the entrances if needed till he returns with salter trailer.
> New green paint sure is nice


Yeah I was looking at some used 2210s and a couple other models but then I started checking into the new ones and the special offers they had I figured it was a better deal...and warranty is always nice. I sold my blade with my old machine so thats the one thing I don't have anymore. Thinking about seeing if I can get one of those boss utv v plows mounted on it. Would love to monkey around with that idea but with the lack of snow this season I think I've already spent enough on this unit.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice setup and nice mods.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Any pics of the added insulation?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

That thing is so cute!!! Vary nice!! I wouldn't mind playing in that at all, bears shovelling or walk behind that's forsure...


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2124699 said:


> Any pics of the added insulation?


I have to run up to the shop in a little bit to get some paperwork. I'll snap a couple pics. What kind of cab is that on yours? Did it seal up good?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4x4Farmer;2124739 said:


> I have to run up to the shop in a little bit to get some paperwork. I'll snap a couple pics. What kind of cab is that on yours? Did it seal up good?


Pretty sure it's a Curtis. Yours looks much better, almost OEM.

No, it didn't seal very good and the noise level is probably my biggest complaint.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I had looked at many different cabs. I right away steered away from curtis just because of the lack of glass. I thought it looked like the visibility wouldn't be as good. The cozy cab was my next choice. I liked the looks of it and the other big thing was location. They are built right in Minnesota so when it comes to parts...or broken glass...its really fast to get parts. The other choices were tehtite or lauren. Both of those cabs look really nice but they come with a price tag. The tehtite isnt much more than the cozy was but they were about 2 months out to getting one shipped and cozy could have one to my dealer in 3 days. The lauren cab looked really nice and even had a option of AC but I didn't even price it out cause I didn't want to know. lol Here are a couple pics of the insulation I added. I know its not pretty cause I'm not a upholstery guy. Hard to figure out the angles and the folds that need to be made. I used half inch thick tractor cab insulation around the steering column. I didn't want to spray the glue on the plastic of the tractor so I got some industrial Velcro and used that in a couple places to hold it. I wish I was better at this kind of stuff and could have folded the edges and made a cleaner look but it will have to due. I used 1" thick for under the seat and beside that seat. I actually removed the seat to make the metal plate to seal everything up so then I just put the insulation down before i bolted the seat back on. I then made a removable piece for the hole in the plate to get to the hydraulic fill hole. I would have used that around the steering column as well but wanted something that didn't stick out as thick so I went with he thinner. I just went with some foam blocks to stick behind the firewall in with all the throttle linkage and parking break linkage. It made a huge difference in the noise level. I will probably add some more as time goes on but for now it works. Here a few photos. Like I said...I wish I could have done a cleaner job with the edges of the insulation but I'm not good at that kind of thing. 
 
 
 




This is what I stuffed in the firewall area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Awesome, thanks for the pics!

Probably won't be doing it this year, but we will definitely work on it for next season. 

Gotta admit, I'm a little torqued (and a lot jealous), the Cozy Cab is way nicer than the Curtis. Unfortunately, the dealer "recommended" the Curtis. I would have paid extra for the Cozy if necessary. 

I also like the looks of the Erskine blower. I should have done more investigating, but the deal they had going was the tractor plus 2 implements. So a Deere blower it was.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2124920 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the pics!
> 
> Probably won't be doing it this year, but we will definitely work on it for next season.
> 
> ...


Yeah my dealer wanted to sell me a curtis as well but I told them I didn't want that one. At first they said I would have to buy the cab myself but then they did end up including it in the 0%. I'm really surprised that john deere dosent have their own cab for the 1 series. They have their own for the x700s. I took the loader and the 60 mower for my 2 attachments. I wasent going to do the loader but I thought it would be nice for doing little things around the house in the sunmer. I hate driving across the yard with a skidsteer (which I always do). The Erskine blower is nice. It did take some doing to convert it though. Due to it being set up for a front mount style mower machine it had a direction change reducer gear box on it. Once I removed the gear box I had to figure out a bearing and two differnt size sprockets and a chain to reduce the speed. It was running about 2000 rpm at idle. I ended up getting most of the stuff from deere and set it up just like the deere as fat as the sprockets go. Then I had to build the jd quick attach on it which was pretty simple. I enjoy doing these kinds of things if time permits. Lol I just wish I could have a chance to use the thing now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Great, now I'm pissed at myself for not doing more checking. lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That does look like a nice little tractor. I love my 3 series tractors but I have one site where it's a little big and was thinking about getting a 1 or 2 series. I'm wondering how big of a drop salter you can run on a 1 series?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What kind of spreader are you looking at?

3 point on these are rated at 308kg. (Metric just for you Dave) 681# for us.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2124983 said:


> What kind of spreader are you looking at?
> 
> 3 point on these are rated at 308kg. (Metric just for you Dave) 681# for us.


I'd rather run a 11.5 cubic ft spreader but with 681 lbs I'm thinking that the 6.5 cu ft would be all I could put on it. The property has a dedicated tractor on it and because the 3320 is so large the operator has to do a lot of hand shoveling and salting. So even with the smaller salter he should be able to finish faster even with the extra refilling time with the smaller salter. This sidewalk guy is an amazing worker as the site should have a minimum of 2 maybe 3 guys on site but this guys a machine and I really don't want him to quit so I'd like to make his life a little easier since he does it all by himself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;2125116 said:


> I'd rather run a 11.5 cubic ft spreader but with 681 lbs I'm thinking that the 6.5 cu ft would be all I could put on it. The property has a dedicated tractor on it and because the 3320 is so large the operator has to do a lot of hand shoveling and salting. So even with the smaller salter he should be able to finish faster even with the extra refilling time with the smaller salter. This sidewalk guy is an amazing worker as the site should have a minimum of 2 maybe 3 guys on site but this guys a machine and I really don't want him to quit so I'd like to make his life a little easier since he does it all by himself.


Hydraulic or electric? What manufacturer?

I don't have a rear remote on mine, but wonder if I could add one. That might be cheaper than the SnowEx or Ventrac drop spreaders.

I stuck with 1 Series just to keep size down and maneuverability up. I was tempted with the 2, but was a little concerned. I'm thinking aboot adding another for next year, in a box truck. Or adding a box truck that can haul this one around.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Would it be reasonable to put one of those in a town home unit that has 54 drives and expect it to get done in reasonable time. Average snow here is 2-4". Don't have to push the street just the sidewalks and drives.

Takes a truck just over 2 hours and usually end up pushing most of the street because we back drag snow into it and takes a guy shoveling 1.5 hours usually.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Hydraulic is the only drop spreader I will buy. If I cant get hydraulic outlets on the 1 series then I wouldn't even thing about buying one. http://www.baumanmfg.com/640.htm This spreader would be about $2500 USD


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It doesn't look like you can get a rear remote on a 1 Series. It does appear you can on a 2, not sure if you can run that and the front though.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

B2301 looks like the smallest tractor with rear remote


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

OP, what were the specs on the original machine you got rid of?? I think i says it was a 935? 
That looks real close to to my Jacobsen Turfcat that i have, and i was looking at getting something a little bigger and better. How much did you get trade in, and how much was the new one? Thanks.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2125156 said:


> B2301 looks like the smallest tractor with rear remote


That's a party killer. Salting with these tractors are more important to me then plowing as we get so many salt events. I don't want the reliability of electric but pto still could be an option but hydraulic is so much easier to use.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2125124 said:


> Hydraulic or electric? What manufacturer?
> 
> I don't have a rear remote on mine, but wonder if I could add one. That might be cheaper than the SnowEx or Ventrac drop spreaders.
> 
> I stuck with 1 Series just to keep size down and maneuverability up. I was tempted with the 2, but was a little concerned. I'm thinking aboot adding another for next year, in a box truck. Or adding a box truck that can haul this one around.


What's your fascination with box trucks Clark??


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JD Dave;2125173 said:


> That's a party killer. Salting with these tractors are more important to me then plowing as we get so many salt events. I don't want the reliability of electric but pto still could be an option but hydraulic is so much easier to use.


I didn't go through every thing just peaked around. Looks like the boomer 24 can have one


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

WIPensFan;2125182 said:


> What's your fascination with box trucks Clark??


It's different when you have employees. Trusting an employee to drive a truck with trailer through a snow storm can be iffy


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2125184 said:


> It's different when you have employees. Trusting an employee to drive a truck with trailer through a snow storm can be iffy


Yeah, I've had employees...I wouldn't trust them in a box truck either, or any truck, or with a shovel...or if thinking is involved.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2125148 said:


> It doesn't look like you can get a rear remote on a 1 Series. It does appear you can on a 2, not sure if you can run that and the front though.


Although I'm a gm guy through and through, when it comes to equipment I buy the best machine available at a reasonable cost...

Have any of you guys looked at Kubota b2650? If hate to say it but those deere aftermarket cabs are a complete joke and are soo mickey mouse... why not get a factory cab? With a rear remote? In a 1 Series style frame that's super small and affordable with a Kubota motor and even get 33hp.... only makes sense to me...

https://www.google.ca/url?q=http://www.kubota.ca/images/db/brochures/0648.pdf&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwiUnPzNsZ7LAhWjwYMKHZYzDx8QFggLMAA&sig2=jonkfiTt1Hvaw65S5SaK9w&usg=AFQjCNEqvTbqtpj7IROgOoM3w_ICe4mFvA






When you see one in person they're soo small I think it's close enough to a 1 Series comparison


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Triple L;2125217 said:


> Although I'm a gm guy through and through, when it comes to equipment I buy the best machine available at a reasonable cost...
> 
> Have any of you guys looked at Kubota b2650? If hate to say it but those deere aftermarket cabs are a complete joke and are soo mickey mouse... why not get a factory cab? With a rear remote? In a 1 Series style frame that's super small and affordable with a Kubota motor and even get 33hp.... only makes sense to me...


I have a b3000 kubota 
My deere 4100 gets into alot tighter places and i think the 1 series is smaller now the kubota is great roading from site to site


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;2125218 said:


> I have a b3000 kubota
> My deere 4100 gets into alot tighter places and i think the 1 series is smaller now the kubota is great roading from site to site


Kubota 2650 is 53" vs 47 from deere 1 Series... but I seen one today, with small little ag tires, I wish I would have taken a pic, I bet it was no wider then 48"... I'll measure it later this week next time I'm by debours Kubota


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;2125220 said:


> Kubota 2650 is 53" vs 47 from deere 1 Series... but I seen one today, with small little ag tires, I wish I would have taken a pic, I bet it was no wider then 48"... I'll measure it later this week next time I'm by debours Kubota


Lots of little Kubotas down here doing walks but dealer support is limited. So Deere is the best choice. Mark will have trouble buying a Kubota for same reason.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark and Dave, you should be able to get an electric splitter if nothing else to split one set of the mid SCV's into 2 sets and use the loader valve to control it. Run the hoses to the back and you have a hydraulic hookup. May need a bungee cord for flow detent but that's better than nothing. 

I'll look through some old price pages I have from my Deere days to see if they have a factory rear SCV option but I'm pretty sure they did.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;2125182 said:


> What's your fascination with box trucks Clark??


Let's see now....
#1 Everything is enclosed
#2 I can carry 2 pallets of salt, ZSpray or quad or possibly a 1025
#3 1 license\registration, 
#4 no special training, just aboot anyone can operate a box truck
#5 no extra wiring to worry about whether the lights are working or not, trailer brakes, etc
#6 can be used year round

So what exactly is the downside?



WIPensFan;2125193 said:


> Yeah, I've had employees...I wouldn't trust them in a box truck either, or any truck, or with a shovel...or if thinking is involved.


Guess you never hired the right employees.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;2125270 said:


> Mark and Dave, you should be able to get an electric splitter if nothing else to split one set of the mid SCV's into 2 sets and use the loader valve to control it. Run the hoses to the back and you have a hydraulic hookup. May need a bungee cord for flow detent but that's better than nothing.
> 
> I'll look through some old price pages I have from my Deere days to see if they have a factory rear SCV option but I'm pretty sure they did.


That's basically how the they put the remotes on a 3000 series Basically. It's just an add on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;2125317 said:


> That's basically how the they put the remotes on a 3000 series Basically. It's just an add on.


I would prefer the simplicity, reliability and cost of a hydro.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a b2650, it fits on a 48" sidewalk and can hold up to half a yard of bulk salt, runs all around town. I use to have a b3030, worked great but I guess the newer b3030 have some glitches they haven't worked out yet


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

redclifford;2125330 said:


> I have a b2650, it fits on a 48" sidewalk and can hold up to half a yard of bulk salt, runs all around town. I use to have a b3030, worked great but I guess the newer b3030 have some glitches they haven't worked out yet


What's the top speed your 2650 will do?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;2125257 said:


> Lots of little Kubotas down here doing walks but dealer support is limited. So Deere is the best choice. Mark will have trouble buying a Kubota for same reason.


How far of a drive is limited dealer support? Kooy? Debours? For something with a true factory cab, with real heat, a/c, quiet, comfortable and more powerful, expecially when your trying to keep a guy as happy as you can, I wouldn't care if I had to drive an hour to go get oil filters or float it once in a blue moon for the several day in and day out advantages... I wouldn't be happy wearing ear muffs all winter and freezing my butt of, I'd rather just drive the 3 series and shovell before a 1 Series with an aftermarket cab


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

I think 16-17km, I believe you can take off the governor but it moves pretty quick already... I've never had to put on my snowblower due to the fact that it's a tank


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;2125341 said:


> How far of a drive is limited dealer support? Kooy? Debours? For something with a true factory cab, with real heat, a/c, quiet, comfortable and more powerful, expecially when your trying to keep a guy as happy as you can, I wouldn't care if I had to drive an hour to go get oil filters or float it once in a blue moon for the several day in and day out advantages... I wouldn't be happy wearing ear muffs all winter and freezing my butt of, I'd rather just drive the 3 series and shovell before a 1 Series with an aftermarket cab


Chad like you I do have little bit of an idea about buying equipment. I'm not saying I'd never buy a Kubota as I've owned more Kubotas then you have. At the Deere dealer They know me by the sound of my voice when I call and they go out of there way to get us back up and running. Touch wood we don't have many problems but with past experience I'd rather spend my money at a place and on product that will stand behind me.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2125148 said:


> It doesn't look like you can get a rear remote on a 1 Series. It does appear you can on a 2, not sure if you can run that and the front though.


Deere does offer a rear remote. I could have added it for about $700.00. It's a compleatly seperate circuit from the loader. There is a after market hydraulic company that makes a stackable kit for the 1 series and you can add up to 4 valves.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4x4Farmer;2125383 said:


> Deere does offer a rear remote. I could have added it for about $700.00. It's a compleatly seperate circuit from the loader. There is a after market hydraulic company that makes a stackable kit for the 1 series and you can add up to 4 valves.


Sweet......


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;2125171 said:


> OP, what were the specs on the original machine you got rid of?? I think i says it was a 935?
> That looks real close to to my Jacobsen Turfcat that i have, and i was looking at getting something a little bigger and better. How much did you get trade in, and how much was the new one? Thanks.


Yes that was a 935. It was a good machine but I wanted 4 wheel drive and something to till trees with. Sold it with a broom, blade and mower deck for 7000. New 1025 with cab loader and mower was about 23000


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2125384 said:


> Sweet......


I'll look for the name of the company.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

The company I was thinking of is called Fit Rite Hydraulics. When I go on there website now what I'm finding is that they make a kit for the 1000 series for a hydraulic top link and side link for the 3pt. I'm sure you could just do the valves and put them on outlets instead of going to the cylinders for the links. I'm sure if you called them you could figure something out. They seem to have a lot of knowledge and good ideas. I found all this information on greentractortalk.com Its a great forum for anything john deere. In the forum area there is a section just for the john deere sub compacts and you will find a bunch of 1025r nuts in there. They have a lot of good info including a slug of hydraulic ideas. Here is a link to that section of the forum and two links to the fit right hyd page.
http://www.greentractortalk.com/forums/sub-compact-utility-tractors-scut/

http://www.fitritehydraulics.com/index.html
http://www.fitritehydraulics.com/PBPPP.html


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

How comfortable is it going down tighter sidewalks? I have a smaller 739 right now and am looking to pick up another. But I have always been interested in the 1025R's.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

exmark;2125596 said:


> How comfortable is it going down tighter sidewalks? I have a smaller 739 right now and am looking to pick up another. But I have always been interested in the 1025R's.


I don't know if you could get any more comfortable...its 47" wide so it fits down your normal sidewalk no problem...just watch out for tree branches with the cab. I had looked at the x700 series prior to buying the 1025 and my reasons for going with the 1 series was it comes standard with the 3pt and pto. For $400.00 more it only made since to jump up to the sub compact series. My broom is 60" wide so even on the normal sidewalk even when angled I'm brooming a couple inches of grass but most of my sidewalks are the fronts of commercial buildings so they are wider anyways. I like the machine for the areas that I use it. The only thing I wish it had was independent right and left brakes. Not sure why they went away from that.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

dstifel;2125129 said:


> Would it be reasonable to put one of those in a town home unit that has 54 drives and expect it to get done in reasonable time. Average snow here is 2-4". Don't have to push the street just the sidewalks and drives.
> 
> Takes a truck just over 2 hours and usually end up pushing most of the street because we back drag snow into it and takes a guy shoveling 1.5 hours usually.


Any insight?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

dstifel;2125658 said:


> Any insight?


I don't do much for driveways but I would say it would probably work as long as you have a guy who knows what hes doing. Ideal for that amount of driveways with only 2-4 inches of snow would be a inverted blower but a little larger tractor would probably be best that way the blower would be large enough to do each driveway in 2 swipes. If you were going to use something smaller such as a 1025 I would think something like that homemade expandable backblade ( another thread) and a front mount blower would work good. You could pull snow out the end of the driveway and then turn around and blow it into the yards.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128885


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone know why my 4400 rear pto doesn't engage? The linkage is fine. I'm probably going to tear into it after this storm and see what's going on , but j can't find much online

No noises, grinds etc. the lever just doesn't do anything.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

exmark;2125596 said:


> How comfortable is it going down tighter sidewalks? I have a smaller 739 right now and am looking to pick up another. But I have always been interested in the 1025R's.


Hi, I have '13 x739 with heated cab, blower, & broom for sale if you're interested. Roughly 560 hours on it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

MRHORSEPOWER1;2126346 said:


> Hi, I have '13 x739 with heated cab, blower, & broom for sale if you're interested. Roughly 560 hours on it.


Price and pictures?


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;2126407 said:


> Price and pictures?


Sorry about the long delay. Here's some pictures.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

MRHORSEPOWER1;2126811 said:


> Sorry about the long delay. Here's some pictures.


47" Blower and 60" Broom


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

How much was the cab? Im looking at them for mine. And I didnt read the entire post so it might have posted already.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry for the hijack...

Horsepower, pm me or send an email to [email protected], or call/text 7405909472 with what you'd like to have out of the unit. Thanks!



classiclawncare;2126826 said:


> How much was the cab? Im looking at them for mine. And I didnt read the entire post so it might have posted already.....


They're about 5k plus the heater, 6-6500 depending on dealer and their labor rates.

Or, pretty much the same cost as a factory cab on the compacts but without integrated heat and air. It's a crock but what can you do?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Since we're all excited to sell ours, I'd sell our x728 w cab, blade and 60" broom, 60 something hours for $13k.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

John Deere Green- ahh gotcha, I guess if you spend a lot of time in it itd be worth it. We only would need it 2-4 times per year when we get snow.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

classiclawncare;2126826 said:


> How much was the cab? Im looking at them for mine. And I didnt read the entire post so it might have posted already.....


I paid 5100 for cab and heater. That was with me installing it.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

4x4Farmer;2127513 said:


> I paid 5100 for cab and heater. That was with me installing it.


Wow, nothings cheap anymore.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;2127206 said:


> Sorry for the hijack...
> 
> Horsepower, pm me or send an email to [email protected], or call/text 7405909472 with what you'd like to have out of the unit. Thanks!
> 
> I texted you today.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

John_DeereGreen;2127206 said:


> Sorry for the hijack...
> 
> Horsepower, pm me or send an email to [email protected], or call/text 7405909472 with what you'd like to have out of the unit. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Don't worry about about the hijack...If I can help Paul sell his machine I will. I can tell you I personally know Paul...as we are from the same city and that machine is very well taken care of. He takes pride in all of his equipment and I wouldn't have to think twice about buying anything from him!


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Triple L;2125220 said:


> Kubota 2650 is 53" vs 47 from deere 1 Series... but I seen one today, with small little ag tires, I wish I would have taken a pic, I bet it was no wider then 48"... I'll measure it later this week next time I'm by debours Kubota


53" is with industrial tires, if you have turfs its more like 59". Yes, you can get down to about 47" on a B2650 with the narrow ag tires (steps and fenders are then your limit). Didn't put our narrow ag's on at all this year, as we didn't get any banks to worry about fitting the tires between (blower is 51"). I'd say road speed is all of 18km/h at full tilt maybe slightly more.

I would say dave and the others are right though that the B series Kubota won't be as nimble as the 1 series Deere (a BX series would be closer but then you have no factory cab option). However, the factory cab is worth its price IMO.

To the OP, nice little set up there. You will love using that vs. a shovel or walk behind. That is much nicer than the Curtis cab, may have to check something like that out someday if we keep getting more tight sidewalks.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

To all--recently purchased a 4115 JD similar to current 2025R. Purchased for aerations and now I want to cab and blower it. What i m trying to figure out is a production rate

47" blower just running down a walkway with average snowfall--how fast? Deeper snow? For those with 1025's what rate are you using?

Thanks


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> *deere4100*
> 
> forgot to attach pic but I think they are very close in size.
> 
> ...


what cab is on that 4100


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

its a curtis cab that came with the tractor


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice machines!

Mt dad has 2 tractors we use for snow removal at our houses.

One is a late 80's 4wd 755 John Deere with a bucket and the other is a late 90's 2wd John Deere 445 with a bucket.

Great little piece of equipment. Sure beat shoveling and never get tired doing it.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

DieselSlug said:


> Nice machines!
> 
> Mt dad has 2 tractors we use for snow removal at our houses.
> 
> ...


hey I have a front quick hitch and the two PTO shafts for putting either a blower or a broom on one of those units--interested?


----------

